# 94253 Bischofsmais



## Xyz79 (15. September 2021)

Ich bin Mitte Oktober für 3 Tage in Bischofsmais und suche noch ein paar traillastige Tourenmöglichkeiten. Jemand zufällig nen Tip was man unbedingt fahren sollte?


----------

